# Which T-jet does this grille go to?



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I found this grille in my stash and wonder what T-jet it goes to.Looks like a Mercury or Ford product.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

My guess would be the Torino???
COM


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

my first thought was Fairlane or Torino, but now I don't think so.










Are you sure it's Aurora? I was thinking Bachmann Charger, but then I found a Fleabay auction for one, and it was cast with the headlights hidden like the Aurora one...

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Sumtingwong*

Dont think it's an Aurora thing.

Note the garbled grill detail and the sunken mush mouthed appearence across the middle.
Did they ever dot the center of their lamps?


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Atlas???


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks kinda Datsun-ish


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

AFX Datsun Pickup ? :dude:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Nope. The pickup has some extra lights molded into the bumper near the center like you might see for rallying. At least that's what the Datsun's bumper nubs look like to me!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

What about AFX Datsun 510?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Ford Falcon?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Falcon has only one headlight on each side...

--rick


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm with Bill on this, I don't think it's tjet. I believe the early tjets all had an indentation for the license plate. I don't see one on this. The Datsun 510 Trans Am is a possibility, but it should have a four digit number on the back to identify. I was thinking early Ford also, Atlas or Lionel Galaxie?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Not the 510, 'cause it has the spoiler built in.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks like a 65 Coronet grill to me. Maybe MEV?

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about a Johnny Lighntnin diecast? What does the mount on the back look like?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Devil's Advocate... Are we sure this is a front grill? I know I've seen taillights with that center dot before somewhere.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It just looks like some sort of diecast bumper to me.
The only slot car mfg I know of to attach a bumper to the post like that was Ideal.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

It is plastic not metal


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The bumper is plastic, but most likely, the body it came from was diecast. Looks like it was cut / pried off at the rivet. Not saying it isn't usable. Chances are someone snagged it as a possible replacement part at some point or another. You find a grill-less body in the box? that might be a hint as to where someone was heading.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't have the body but since this mystery has not been easy to solve I must believe that it may have come from a Matchbox or Johnny Lightning car from the late '60s


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Could it be Lionel?

http://www.gasolinealleyantiques.com/kits/images/SlotCars/lionel-galaxie3.JPG

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The Lionel is sporting three vertical bars...

...next!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Could it be the rear end of a car??????


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*zylmex datsun pickup*

that front chrome is from a '70s zylmex dasun pickup diecast.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ding ding ding! We have a winner!

Pay the man $64,000.00!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Could be!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

any pics?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd say alfaslot nailed it!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW. that's impressive. how the heck did you figure that out?

--rick


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

Eight years working at a hobby store that sold vintage toys and trains.my brain is still full of useful information


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*are you sure ?*



slotcarman12078 said:


> I'd say alfaslot nailed it!!


Ummmm...does the grill on the green car, have those same raised nipples in the center of the headlights, that the Grill in question has ?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm not sold yet.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

if you look closely, the raised centers of the headlights are on the green car's grill. I think that it is the same. a look at how it is mounted to the body would reveal more too.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Honestly, I think the difference has to do with ambient temperature!! The grille was obviously photographed in a much cooler room!!  :devil:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

[email protected] and the "headlight/highbeams" reference!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL..... I'm glad someone took advantage of my Headlights/Nipples reference


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Maybe a different angle pic may help?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Ntx, brings a new parameter into the mix. how about a look at the mounting tab to compare with the pic of the mounting tab from the one in question?


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Ah-ha! I knew it was Datsun-ish


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That leaves out my theory of a George Foreman grille. LOL
>Tom<


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

THe funny part is,I have no memory of having a Datsun Pick-up diecast as a youth(and I have a good memory).i guess one of my brothers trashed the pick-up and threw the grille in my AFX race case!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Headlight detail looks different to me . . .


----------

